# Patellar Tendon Debridement



## nikkisgranny (Apr 9, 2010)

Is there a CPT code to use for this (open) or is it unlisted.


----------



## LTibbetts (Apr 9, 2010)

I've looked and looked and I can't seem to find anything other than the _dreaded_ unlisted code either.


----------

